# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Расчет Страховых Взносов обновление от 2.04.2020 1с 7.7

## rustyak

Расчет необходимо представить не позднее 15 мая 2020 года (см. постановление Правительства РФ от 02.04.2020 № 409). 
Помогите обновить форму РСВ для 1с 7.7 *Конфигурация "Упрощенная система налогообложения ПРОФ"*

----------


## Fltr

> Расчет необходимо представить не позднее 15 мая 2020 года (см. постановление Правительства РФ от 02.04.2020 № 409). 
> Помогите обновить форму РСВ для 1с 7.7 *Конфигурация "Упрощенная система налогообложения ПРОФ"*


Новая форма РСВ находится здесь
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....039#post586039

----------


## Alenkai

Подскажите, а для 1С бухгалтерский учет обновление с пониженными тарифами страховых взносов для МСП вышло?

----------


## ADYK

последн.формы должны быть в релизе 20q1008 на днях вышел

----------


## Fltr

> последн.формы должны быть в релизе 20q1008 на днях вышел


Это регламентированные отчеты, а пониженные ставки должны появиться в конфигурации. Ждём-с.

----------


## Fltr

> Это регламентированные отчеты, а пониженные ставки должны появиться в конфигурации. Ждём-с.


Вышло обновление для Бухгалтерии 4.5 7.70.654 (пониженные страховые взносы) 
https://buh.ru/forum/forum18374/topic94212/

----------


## ИльдарТ

> Вышло обновление для Бухгалтерии 4.5 7.70.654 (пониженные страховые взносы) 
> https://buh.ru/forum/forum18374/topic94212/


А для УСН (пониженные страховые взносы) не вышло? Нигде найти не могу.

----------


## yri

Для тех кто ещё использует ЗиК 7.7
В принципе изменения коснулись только модулей расчета Видов расчета
1. ПФРПоСуммарномуТарифу
2. ФССс2010
3. ФФОМСс2010

Например расчет по ФСС во вложении. 
Код расчета разделяем "Если" на старый и новый. Старый расчет вставляем во вторую половину "Если".


Если надо скину по ПФР и ФФОМС. ФСС_НС расчет не менялся.
И понятнонадо изменить константу ММОТ.
ФСС.txt

----------


## Зоя-С

т.е. теперь 1С 7.7 ЗиК не будет обновляться ? Релизы выходить не будут?

----------


## Fltr

> т.е. теперь 1С 7.7 ЗиК не будет обновляться ? Релизы выходить не будут?


Официально поддержка прекращена с 2019 года.
Имеются неофициальные обновления от сторонних разработчиков
https://blogs.klerk.ru/users/1911762/post180494/?page=2

----------

yri (13.05.2020), Зоя-С (13.05.2020)

----------


## yri

> Официально поддержка прекращена с 2019 года.
> Имеются неофициальные обновления от сторонних разработчиков
> https://blogs.klerk.ru/users/1911762/post180494/?page=2


Спасибо за ссылку. Я выложил собственную разработку. 
Я считаю конкретно ЗиК 7.7 одну из самых неудачных конфигураций 1С. Но вот платформа 7.7 это другое дело. С развитием ЭДО и интернет сервисов она всегда будет востребована в отличии от утопии 8.х где хотят сделать "всё в одном". 
И ЗиК 7.7 в умелых руках будет ещё жить продолжительное время.
Выпустили бы 1С 64-х разрядную 7.7 цены бы им не было.

----------


## Zhanna

Добрый вечер, подскажите, а где можно найти обновление Версия 2.0.66.107? Нужно РСВ сдать, пожалуйста!

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый вечер, подскажите, а где можно найти обновление Версия 2.0.66.107? Нужно РСВ сдать, пожалуйста!


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....243#post590243

----------


## Shrek_kz

> Официально поддержка прекращена с 2019 года.
> Имеются неофициальные обновления от сторонних разработчиков
> https://blogs.klerk.ru/users/1911762/post180494/?page=2


Скачал от туда обновил работает но вот не понятно а если завтра выйдет обнова от 1С. Потом что будет с базой при обновлении???

----------


## Fltr

> Скачал от туда обновил работает но вот не понятно а если завтра выйдет обнова от 1С. Потом что будет с базой при обновлении???


От 1С больше обновлений не будет. Только доработки от вольных программистов на свой страх и риск.

----------


## andyzaic

Для ЗиК вот еще вариант в виде обновления с открытым кодом:
https://infostart.ru/public/1234729/

----------


## ИльдарТ

Вышла отчетность 20q2002, но РСВ в ней кривая.

----------

OlyaV (21.07.2020)

----------


## OlyaV

Здравствуйте, подскажите, когда будет реализована корректная форма расчета по страховым взносам для УСН 7.7 за 1 полугодие 2020г?. В последнем обновлении данная форма неправильно заполняется.

----------


## ИльдарТ

> Здравствуйте, подскажите, когда будет реализована корректная форма расчета по страховым взносам для УСН 7.7 за 1 полугодие 2020г?. В последнем обновлении данная форма неправильно заполняется.


Это вопрос для 1С.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Постановлением Правительства Российской Федерации № 973 от 28.05.2022 года с 1 июня 2022 года минимальный размер оплаты труда (далее – МРОТ), установленный с 1 января 2022 года Федеральным законом от 19.06.2000 № 82-ФЗ, увеличился на 10 % и, соответственно, составил 15 279 руб.
> Отсюда у представителей малого и среднего бизнеса возникает вопрос: как это повлияет на сумму уплачиваемых страховых взносов?
> Для плательщиков, признаваемых субъектами малого и среднего предпринимательства в соответствии с Федеральным законом от 24.07.2007 № 209-ФЗ «О развитии малого и среднего предпринимательства в Российской Федерации» установлены пониженные тарифы страховых взносов в совокупном размере 15 % в отношении части выплат в пользу физического лица, определяемой по итогам каждого календарного месяца как превышение над МРОТ, установленного федеральным законом на начало расчетного периода.
> (пп. 17 п. 1, п. 2.1, п. 13.1 ст. 427 НК РФ).
> Расчетным периодом по страховым взносам признается календарный год.
> (п. 1 ст. 423 НК РФ).
> Таким образом, в период с 1 января 2022 года до 31 декабря 2022 года плательщиками страховых взносов, указанными в пп. 17 п. 1 НК РФ, а также соответствующие условиям указанным в п. 13.1 ст. 427 НК РФ, для исчисления страховых взносов по пониженным тарифам в отношении части выплат в пользу физического лица, определяемой по итогам каждого календарного месяца как превышение над величиной МРОТ, применяется МРОТ, установленный с 1 января 2022 года в размере 13 890 рублей.


В конфигурациях для 1с 7.7 это реализуется:
1. Установить константу ММОТ на 01.01.2022 года в размере  13 890 рублей и до конца года ее не изменять.
2. Если установили  константу ММОТ на 01.06.2022 года в размере  15 279 рублей, то нужно внести изменения в конфигурацию
в конфигурации Бухгалтерский учет редакция 4.5 (7.70.666) для правильного расчета страховых взносов с учетом величины МРОТ следует внести изменения в глобальный модуль в процедуру "ОбходСотрудниковДляСтрах  выхВзносов2020"
Строка 20506
Вместо
      МРОТ = Константа.ММОТ.Получить(Да  а(Год,МесяцДохода,01))
указать
      МРОТ = Константа.ММОТ.Получить(Да  а(Год,01,01))

----------

